# Eagles?



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Anyone seeing some baldies these days? I'm seeing 2 or 3 consistently but they don't seem to have arrived in large numbers yet.

From this morning:









A kestrel that seems pretty friendly:


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

I saw at least 7 or 8 on Friday night in West Farmigton. They were around a half a mile north of the entrance to Farmington Bay.

I went to Logan a few weeks ago and only saw a couple in Willard.

Nice shots


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Not seeing many eagles. There was one at the Hyrum Dam a month ago and one up Blacksmith Fork. 

Great shot of the Sparrow. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice pics! I try to go out a couple times a year for Eagle watching. It seems like I do best in early February. I always go out to west desert/Faust/Opher Canyin area.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Great pics, i love seeing these birds, theres something patriotic about them


----------

